# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  بعضیا میگفتن که ما با رتبه 200 هیچ جا قبول نشدیم! چرا اینطور شده؟

## Aseydreza

سلام خوبین خسته نباشین 
ایشالا که رشته مورد علاقتون رو قبول شده باشین 
سوالم این بود که 
راستش امشب که اخبار رو دیدم بعضیا میگفتن که ما با رتبه 200 هیچ جا قبول نشدیم 
یا یکی گفت با رتبه 1200همه جای ایران زدم 
ولی هیچ کدومو قبول نشدم و خیلیای دیگه تو همین انجمن و... 
میخاستم بدونم اینا برا چیه قضیه از چه قراره؟؟؟! 
چه ربطی به سهمیه 5درصدی 
یا 25درصدی 
نمیدونم چین حالا هرچی هستن اصلا این سهمیه ها برا چین و چه فایده و ضرری داره؟؟! 
 میخاستم بدونم کلا قضیه چیه همه معترضن و... 
منم کنکوری 97ام بهتره از الان بدونیم اینارو...

----------


## Alirh

افزایش سهمیه ایثارگران به 30 درصد یعنی بیش از یک چهارم ظرفیت تمام دانشگاه های تمام کشور به یه قشرخاص و محدود میرسه و برا بقیه که مناطق هستند رقابت سخت تر میشه اعتراض به صدا و سیما مثل یه جوک خنده داره اونایی که مایل هستند باید تعدادمون خیلی بشه به دیوان عدالت اداری ​شکایت کنیم

----------


## Aseydreza

> افزایش سهمیه ایثارگران به 30 درصد یعنی بیش از یک چهارم ظرفیت تمام دانشگاه های تمام کشور به یه قشرخاص و محدود میرسه و برا بقیه که مناطق هستند رقابت سخت تر میشه اعتراض به صدا و سیما مثل یه جوک خنده داره اونایی که مایل هستند باید تعدادمون خیلی بشه به دیوان عدالت اداری ​شکایت کنیم


پس برا همینه که عجیب و غریب شدن انتخاب رشته و اینا 
امسال اینجوری شد یا بقیه سال ها هم همینطوری بود؟؟!

----------


## Dean

> افزایش سهمیه ایثارگران به 30 درصد یعنی بیش از یک چهارم ظرفیت تمام دانشگاه های تمام کشور به یه قشرخاص و محدود میرسه و برا بقیه که مناطق هستند رقابت سخت تر میشه اعتراض به صدا و سیما مثل یه جوک خنده داره اونایی که مایل هستند باید تعدادمون خیلی بشه به دیوان عدالت اداری ​شکایت کنیم


ما کی اینهمه شهید و جانباز دادیم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (50): 
انقلاب ماانفجار نور بود واقعا :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Petrichor

اینجام میگم باز  :Yahoo (21): 
تا زمانی که اعتراضتون در حد چتای تلگرام و به هم پریدن تو تاپیکای این جا باشه به *هیچ جایی* نمیرسه دوستان . *هیچ جا* .
جمع بشین گروهی از طریق قانونی اقدام کنین .
مگه یه نفر اعتراض نکرد که تاثیر معدلو برداشتن ؟! خب شماهام که زیادین کشش ندین دیگه

----------


## Alirh

> ما کی اینهمه شهید و جانباز دادیم؟؟؟
> انقلاب ماانفجار نور بود واقعا


هنوزم داریم میدیم تازه کارمون رو گسترش دادیم فعلا تا خاورمیانه رفتیم جلو ان شاالله سال دیگه اروپا

----------


## Alirh

> اینجام میگم باز 
> تا زمانی که اعتراضتون در حد چتای تلگرام و به هم پریدن تو تاپیکای این جا باشه به *هیچ جایی* نمیرسه دوستان . *هیچ جا* .
> جمع بشین گروهی از طریق قانونی اقدام کنین .
> مگه یه نفر اعتراض نکرد که تاثیر معدلو برداشتن ؟! خب شماهام که زیادین کشش ندین دیگه


من اگه تهران بودم قطعا اینکار رو میکردم

----------


## Alirh

> پس برا همینه که عجیب و غریب شدن انتخاب رشته و اینا 
> امسال اینجوری شد یا بقیه سال ها هم همینطوری بود؟؟!


از اول انقلاب 25 بود الان شده 30 ولی همین 5 درصد خیلی تاثیر داشته

----------


## Dean

> اینجام میگم باز 
> تا زمانی که اعتراضتون در حد چتای تلگرام و به هم پریدن تو تاپیکای این جا باشه به *هیچ جایی* نمیرسه دوستان . *هیچ جا* .
> جمع بشین گروهی از طریق قانونی اقدام کنین .
> مگه یه نفر اعتراض نکرد که تاثیر معدلو برداشتن ؟! خب شماهام که زیادین کشش ندین دیگه


اغا من پایم هر کی هست یاعلی تو همین تاپیک بگه




> هنوزم داریم میدیم تازه کارمون رو گسترش دادیم فعلا تا خاورمیانه رفتیم جلو ان شاالله سال دیگه اروپا


ایول پس اروپا هم شد جز مستعمرمون....فقط من موندم سهمیه ای هم مونده که اینا بهش فکر نکرده باشن؟!!




> من اگه تهران بودم قطعا اینکار رو میکردم


داداش لازم نیست حتما تهران باشی

----------


## Aseydreza

> از اول انقلاب 25 بود الان شده 30 ولی همین 5 درصد خیلی تاثیر داشته


از اول انقلاب :-(
جنگ دو سال بعد انقلاب شروع شد اونقت چطور میگی از اول انقلاب :-\

----------


## Petrichor

> من اگه تهران بودم قطعا اینکار رو میکردم


ربطی به تهران و اینا نداره دادا  :Yahoo (21):  هر جا باشی یه نامست میفرستی .

----------


## Alirh

> ربطی به تهران و اینا نداره دادا  هر جا باشی یه نامست میفرستی .


دقیقا باید چه کار کنم؟

----------


## Alirh

> از اول انقلاب :-(
> جنگ دو سال بعد انقلاب شروع شد اونقت چطور میگی از اول انقلاب :-\


اولا شهید مبارزه با حکومت دیکتاتوری شاه امریکایی رو داشتیم
دوما شهید تو کشور ما فقط تو جنگ نیست مثلا اگه هنگام زیارت کشته شی شهید حساب میشی(مثل شهیدان عزیز حادثه منا)
سه سال بعد از انقلاب به دستور امام(ره)دانشگاه ها شروع شدن و این سهمیه ها هم بود

----------


## saeed211

تف تو لیوان اب دبیر دینی

----------


## .khosro.

لعنت به این همه ظلم

----------


## Alirh

> جانباز و شهید مال جنگ عراق و ایرانه فکرکنم!
> ربطی به انقلاب داره؟


طی جریان انقلاب کسی کشته نشد؟؟؟؟؟
شاه همینجوری گفت خداحافظ؟؟؟؟
خود انقلاب 5 سال طول کشید هزاران بی گناه کشته  شدن

----------


## shafagh

*منم هستم 
ولی یه دست که صدا نداره
باید تعدادمون زیاد باشه
یه نفر متنشو تنظیم کنه بعدش هممون بفرستیم*

----------


## hero93

یه چیزی بگم تو همین مملکتی که بعضی ها گیر دادن به سهمیه ها قبلا که به تاثیر معدل و این جور چیزها کسایی بودن که بدون سهمیه و... بهترین رشته دانشگاهی قبول شدند به هر حال مشکلات همیشه بوده هست و خواهد بود اعتراض هم حق مسلم شماست و سر جای خودش به جاست 
اما 90 درصدش به باور هر شخص بستگی داره که موفقیت تو چی میبینه اینو خودم تجربه کردم و تجربه مشاوره دادن به خیلی هم به من اثبات کرد

----------


## saj8jad

> اینجام میگم باز 
> تا زمانی که اعتراضتون در حد چتای تلگرام و به هم پریدن تو تاپیکای این جا باشه به *هیچ جایی* نمیرسه دوستان . *هیچ جا* .
> جمع بشین گروهی از طریق قانونی اقدام کنین .
> مگه یه نفر اعتراض نکرد که تاثیر معدلو برداشتن ؟! خب شماهام که زیادین کشش ندین دیگه


خیلی مختصر و مفید ، از خدا میخوای پیش خدا شکایت کنی؟!  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## azem

> من پایم هر کی هست یاعلی تو همین تاپیک بگه


منم هستم

----------


## ehsan.iz

باید به صورت قانونی ..به یک مرجعی که به بنیاد شهید وصل نیست شکایت کنیم مثل دیوان عدالت اداری البته اینو بگم احتمال موفقیت خیلی کمه ‌
یه چیز دیگه اگه الان به دیوان عدالت اداری شکایت کنیم نزدیک به ۳ سال طول میکشه تا حکم صادر شه ..یعنی عملا برا ما تاثیر نداره

----------


## nima110

والا من هم 5درصدی ام،ولی خیلی خیلی به ضررم تموم شد و هیچکدوم از رشته های پزشکی و دارو رو حتی تعهدی رو هم نیاوردم....110 تا انتخاب رشته کردم ولی هیچکدوم رو هم نیاوردم....رتبه ام هم 2000 بود......نمیدونم،شاید اگه داخل سهمیه مناطق بودم،رتبه ام 4000 میشد و حداقل تعهدی پزشکی یا دارو قبول میشدم و حالا باید پشت کنکور بمونم....... در حق همه ظلم شده.... هم ما و هم شما..........تازه میگن 5درصد هم اعمال نشده....5درصدی ها زرنگ بودن طوری که رتبه 4 کشوری،5درصد بوده و ظرفیت دانشگاه برای ما اونقدر کم بوده که داخل اخبار هم دیدید....فقط 32000 نفر رو از مناطق کم کردن که اونا راحت تر دربیان.....هرکس که این سهمیه رو داشته مداوم داره آه و لعنت میفرسته

----------


## Petrichor

> خیلی مختصر و مفید ، از خدا میخوای پیش خدا شکایت کنی؟!


داش سجاد گل  :Yahoo (8): 
اینا خدا نیستن . اگه سهمیه قرار بود از اول به بچه های افراد ایثارگر تعلق بگیره حضرت علی نمیومد دست عقیل آهن داغ بذاره ! میمومد میگف من خیلی برا این جامعه تلاش کردم بیا این سهمیت  :Yahoo (20): 
یه چیزی در پس زمینه موضوع بگم . تک تک شماهایی که میدونستید این سهمیه بی عدالتیه و ازش استفاده کردید باید جواب بدید . دنیا دار مکافاته ! مثل این میمونه که پدرم بخواد به ناحق ارثی رو به من بده و من بگم باشه مشکلی نداره  :Yahoo (21): 
اون دنیایی هم هست رفقا . حواستون باشه

----------


## Dean

جای اینکارا بگردیم یکی که حقوق خونده رو پیدا کنیم یه متن واسمون تنظیم کنه ، بفرستیمش دیوان عدالت اداری

----------


## young wolf

> یه چیزی بگم تو همین مملکتی که بعضی ها گیر دادن به سهمیه ها قبلا که به تاثیر معدل و این جور چیزها کسایی بودن که بدون سهمیه و... بهترین رشته دانشگاهی قبول شدند به هر حال مشکلات همیشه بوده هست و خواهد بود اعتراض هم حق مسلم شماست و سر جای خودش به جاست 
> اما 90 درصدش به باور هر شخص بستگی داره که موفقیت تو چی میبینه اینو خودم تجربه کردم و تجربه مشاوره دادن به خیلی هم به من اثبات کرد



افرین واقعن

----------


## saj8jad

> داش سجاد گل 
> اینا خدا نیستن . اگه سهمیه قرار بود از اول به بچه های افراد ایثارگر تعلق بگیره حضرت علی نمیومد دست عقیل آهن داغ بذاره ! میمومد میگف من خیلی برا این جامعه تلاش کردم بیا این سهمیت 
> یه چیزی در پس زمینه موضوع بگم . تک تک شماهایی که میدونستید این سهمیه بی عدالتیه و ازش استفاده کردید باید جواب بدید . دنیا دار مکافاته ! مثل این میمونه که پدرم بخواد به ناحق ارثی رو به من بده و من بگم باشه مشکلی نداره 
> اون دنیایی هم هست رفقا . حواستون باشه


میدونم داداش اما در کل متوجه منظورم نشدی گل پسر  :Y (518): 

o سهمیه 5 درصد
o سهمیه خاندان معظم شهدا
o سهمیه خاندان مکرم ایثارگران
o سهمیه خاندان محترم رزمندگان
 o سهمیه خاندان دلاور سپاه و نیروهای مسلح
o سهمیه خاندان معزز بسیجیان
o سهمیه هیت علمی
o ...

به راستی کمر علم شکست و شهید شد ، اگر میدانستید  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## this

> طی جریان انقلاب کسی کشته نشد؟؟؟؟؟
> شاه همینجوری گفت خداحافظ؟؟؟؟
> خود انقلاب 5  سال طول کشید  هزاران بی گناه کشته  شدن


کاش دنبال یه عده امل کسی انقلاب نمیکرد 
که الان به بچه هاشون سهمیه و رانت و پارتی و ... بدن

----------


## nima110

والا پدر من هم یه شدت انقلابی بوده و جانباز هم شده ولی از روی اخلاص حاضر نشد حتی یه درصد جانبازی بگیره و الان هم چون بیش از یکسال جبهه بوده،حاضر شد برام سهمیه 5% رو بگیره که تازه به ضررم تموم شد............. همه ی نیرو های جهادی مثل هم نیستن،به نیت فرد بستگی داره...... حیف که من هم پدرم جانبازه و هم تو این دنیا هیچ سهمیه ایی بهم نرسیده و باید دوباره با رتبه 2000 پشت کنکور بمونم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## young wolf

غایا یه سوال...
قضیه شهدا و جانبازان جدا ...چون اونا جونشون رو واسه وطن دادن اگه شهید شدن که رفتن بهشت اگرم جانباز شدن که باید تا اخر عمر بهشون رسیدگی کنن...(البته از شاهکارهاشون بگذریم که ایرانی هایی که دینشون ارمنی یا ذرتشتی بوده و جنگین وشهید شدن رو اصلن شهید حساب نمیکنن)

ولی ناموسن بچه های اونا چرا باید اینهمه مزایا داشته باشن...؟الان یه سری میان میگن موقعی که تو توبغل بابات بودی اونا بابا نداشتن...
منم میگم عزیز دل.. شما از اول دبستان مدرسه هارو یا مجانی یا با نصف قیمت رفتی..هزینه ای که من واسه یه بیماری و مراجعه به بیمارستان پرداخت کنم اصلن قابل قیاس با چیزی که تو پرداخت میکنی نیست.. بعدشم کنکور دادی و با این که هیچی تو کلت نبود به خاطر بابات رشته ای رو قبول شدی که خیلیا ارزوشو دارن و شاید به خاطر اون رشته چن سال جوونیشو داده باشن..بعدشم که مدرک گرفتی هر اداره یا سازمانی چیزی باشه اولویت استخدام با شماست...همه اینها درحالیه که کلی جوون با انگیزه و نخبه دارن به خاطر چن تا بسیجی و سپاهی نابود میشن تو ایران...
مشکل ما اینه که تو ایران چیزی به نام شایسته سالاری وجود نداره...اینجا فقط و فقط بسیج سالاریه...تو هر اداره ای بری رییسش یا سپاهیه..یا بچه شهیده...
جهان سوم که چه عرض کنم...ما باید جهان 100 ام باشیم...که خوشبختانه یا متاسفانه هستیم...
من که کسی نیستم ولی خداوکیلی بیشتر اوقات به سرم میرسه هرجور شده برم دانشگاه رشته مورد علاقم رو بخونم بزنم برم خارج تو کشورایی که به ارزش فرد بها بدن نه به سابقه پدرش یا بسیجی بودنش...
خدایی به قشر جوون خیلی ظلم میشه...قشری که اینده مملکت دستشه...ولی میدونین چیه...اینا فرد نخبه و کارامد با استعداد نمیخوان...اینا یه چن تا بسیجی مخلص در راه خدا میخوان که ریش داشته باشن و دم به دقیقه چفیه بندازن و بگن مرگ بر امریکاو خودشون رو فدای بیت رهبری کنن...با این که خودم 18 سالمه تازه و کلی از نا امیدی بدم میاد ولی فک نکنم مملکت حالا حالا ها درست بشه...

تو مملکی که دانش اموزا رو ساعت 8 صبح از کلاس میارن بیرون میبرن تو نمازخونه و بهشون میگن ژست نماز بگیرین تا چن تا عکس ازتون بگیریم(من اینو خودم تجربه کردم به حضرت عباس)...اخرو عاقبتش معلومه...یا نخبه هامونو اتوبوس اتوبوس چپ میکنن و میکشن...یا اینکه اونایی که زنده هستن رو هم بهشون محل سگ نمیذارن...
ختم کلام...برای موفقیت تو ایران یا باید عاشق و مخلص و فدای بیت رهبری باشی و دسمالی بلد باشی...یا اینکه کلات پس معکرس

----------


## frp9

*راهنمای طرح داد خواست در دیوان عدالت اداری*

----------


## ammir

امام خامنه ای : شما جوانان دیکتاتوری ندیده اید ... 

 :Yahoo (20):  

دیکتاتوری حزب اللهیا و بسیجیا و سپاهیا مفت خور حتی به علم هم رحم نمی کنه و با رتبه های چند ده هزار کشوری دارن میرن بهترین رشته ها و دانشگاه ها

----------


## fafa.Mmr

> ما کی اینهمه شهید و جانباز دادیم؟؟؟
> انقلاب ماانفجار نور بود واقعا


تو شهر ما اگه طرف ۱۰ درصد جانبازی داشت رو خودش دندونه میزاشت میشد ۳۰ قبلا سیستم خاصی که نداشت خیلی از هم شهری هامون اینکارو کردن الان همه چی با کامپیوتر انجام میشه و با حروف عدد مینوسین 
قبلا فقط اطلاعات شناسنامه بود درصد جانبازی و مهر و امضا

----------


## Alireza MBD

لطفا و خواهشا به رتبه در زیر گروه توجه کنید میتونه با رتبه منطقه ۵۰۰ تا فاصله داشته باشه

----------


## AuFbAU

12 ساله دارم ثانیه شماری میکنم. گورم رو گم کنم از این مملکت برم اونور.گفتم بذار چند سال بخونم کنکور بدم . تو همین کشور خودم شاید تونستم مفید باشم اینجا برای مردم عادی  موقعیتی نیست . مثل اینکه روز به روز هم بدتر میشه.

----------


## melika_melika

> *راهنمای طرح داد خواست در دیوان عدالت اداری*


اين اعتراض ها براي ما كه فايده نداره ولي براي سال بعدي ها كه به ناحق مردود شدن شايد موثر باشه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## aliafsh98

> میدونم داداش اما در کل متوجه منظورم نشدی گل پسر 
> 
> o سهمیه 5 درصد
> o سهمیه خاندان معظم شهدا
> o سهمیه خاندان مکرم ایثارگران
> o سهمیه خاندان محترم رزمندگان
>  o سهمیه خاندان دلاور سپاه و نیروهای مسلح
> o سهمیه خاندان معزز بسیجیان
> o سهمیه هیت علمی
> ...


داداش نیرو های مسلح سهمیه ندارن
اگه داشتن من الان پزشکی میخوندم
اون برای خود کارکنانه اون فقط برای چند رشته تو دانشگاههای خودشون
مثلن کسی که بهیاره ارتشه برای پرستاری خوندن تو دانشگاه ارتش سهمیه داره

----------


## maj333

حیف که تهران نیستم 
و لب مرز زندگی میکنم اگه میتونستم بیام تهران نیومدن و به دیوان عدالت اداری شکایت میکردم 
همه بادشونه که به خاطر یه دختر که شکایت کرده بود تاثیر معدل رو برداشتن  مسئله به این مهمی رو میخوایم هیچ کار نکنین

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش نیرو های مسلح سهمیه ندارن
> اگه داشتن من الان پزشکی میخوندم
> اون برای خود کارکنانه اون فقط برای چند رشته تو دانشگاههای خودشون
> مثلن کسی که بهیاره ارتشه برای پرستاری خوندن تو دانشگاه ارتش سهمیه داره


میدونم ، شما کلیت موضوع رو بچسب جان برادر 
اینکه با این بی عدالتیا و خودی و ناخودی کردن های گستردشون گند زدن به کشور و جامعه و زندگی مردم

----------


## m.arbaghaei

> اینجام میگم باز 
> تا زمانی که اعتراضتون در حد چتای تلگرام و به هم پریدن تو تاپیکای این جا باشه به *هیچ جایی* نمیرسه دوستان . *هیچ جا* .
> جمع بشین گروهی از طریق قانونی اقدام کنین .
> مگه یه نفر اعتراض نکرد که تاثیر معدلو برداشتن ؟! خب شماهام که زیادین کشش ندین دیگه


شما ی چیزی طراحی کن ما همه امضاش میکنیم
شما بیفت تو راه ما پشتت میاییم ...

----------


## frp9

یه سوال یه نفر میتونه با سهمیه که تو کشور 36000 شده بشه تو سهمیه 520؟ و پزشکی قبول بشه؟

----------


## s-1998

من و دوست صميمي خودم با هم كنكور داديم
اون سهميه بسيج فعال بود براي ازاد
من سهميه عادي
اخرين تراز پزشكي تهران با سهميه عادي ٩٩٨٨
اخرين تراز پزشكي تهران با سهميه بسيج ٩٥٧٥




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ammir

> یه سوال یه نفر میتونه با سهمیه که تو کشور 36000 شده بشه تو سهمیه 520؟ و پزشکی قبول بشه؟


اینکه باهوشه تو سهمیه دارا 
تو همین انجمن یدونه از این مفت خورا با رتبه ۵۴ هزار کشور دندون دولتی قبول شده ولی یکی دیگه همین جا با ۴ هزار کشور پزشکی قبول نشده 
این هست عدل اسلامی !

----------


## mehrab98

> من و دوست صميمي خودم با هم كنكور داديم
> اون سهميه بسيج فعال بود براي ازاد
> من سهميه عادي
> اخرين تراز پزشكي تهران با سهميه عادي ٩٩٨٨
> اخرين تراز پزشكي تهران با سهميه بسيج ٩٥٧٥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


چی آووردین بالاخره؟

----------


## s-1998

> چی آووردین بالاخره؟


پزشكي پرديس قزوين


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## khansar

ظرفیت رشته های کارشناسی وزارت علوم امسال داده شده به ارشد

----------


## Alirh

> 12 ساله دارم ثانیه شماری میکنم. گورم رو گم کنم از این مملکت برم اونور.گفتم بذار چند سال بخونم کنکور بدم . تو همین کشور خودم شاید تونستم مفید باشم اینجا برای مردم عادی  موقعیتی نیست . مثل اینکه روز به روز هم بدتر میشه.


داداش برو به خدا همه جوون ها عقده ای شدن
اگه پول و زبانت خوبه شک نکن فرار کن

----------


## hero93

یه پیشنهاد بیاند به این هایی که سهمیه دارند کتاب کمک آموزشی رایگان کلاس کنکور ... بدند تا نه حق این بنده خدا ها ضایع بشه نه افراد بی سواد وارد دانشگاه بشن

----------


## Dr.med96

> چی آووردین بالاخره؟


سلام محراب چی قبول شدی؟

----------


## sharif.cfz

سلام..اولا بگم من اصلا به سهمه ها و این چیزا کاری ندارم  و سهمیه هم ندارم
اونایی که میگن سهیمه ها به ضرر شده و این حرفا..میگن مثلا فلان رشته با رتبه 2000 قبول میشده اما من نشدم...شما تو سهمیه خودت رتبت شده 2000 مثلا سهمیه 5 درصدی که قاعدتا نفرات کمی هم هستن...در صورتی که اگر از سهمیه منطقه استفاده می کردی قطعا رتبت 10 هزار میشد ....در کل کسایی که سهمیه داشتن به ضررشون نبوده و حتی کسایی که استفاده نکردن بازم به ضررشون نبوده !!
مگ میشه سازمان سنجش بیاد کاری کنه به ضرر کسی تموم شه ؟

----------


## Dayi

عجب

----------


## susba

> سلام..اولا بگم من اصلا به سهمه ها و این چیزا کاری ندارم  و سهمیه هم ندارم
> اونایی که میگن سهیمه ها به ضرر شده و این حرفا..میگن مثلا فلان رشته با رتبه 2000 قبول میشده اما من نشدم...شما تو سهمیه خودت رتبت شده 2000 مثلا سهمیه 5 درصدی که قاعدتا نفرات کمی هم هستن...در صورتی که اگر از سهمیه منطقه استفاده می کردی قطعا رتبت 10 هزار میشد ....در کل کسایی که سهمیه داشتن به ضررشون نبوده و حتی کسایی که استفاده نکردن بازم به ضررشون نبوده !!
> مگ میشه سازمان سنجش بیاد کاری کنه به ضرر کسی تموم شه ؟


خب اینو به راحتی از مقایسه رتبه کشوری می شه متوجه شد.
توی سهمیه بیست و پنج درصد اکثرا رتبه ها هیچ تناسبی با رتبه کشوری ندارن ولی توی پنج درصد اینجوری نبوده.
من خودم کارنامه های رشته خودمو بررسی کردم.پنج درصدا بعضا درصدای بالاتر از رتبه های مشابه تو مناطق داشتن.

----------


## Hans_Landa

> میدونم داداش اما در کل متوجه منظورم نشدی گل پسر 
> 
> o سهمیه 5 درصد
> o سهمیه خاندان معظم شهدا
> o سهمیه خاندان مکرم ایثارگران
> o سهمیه خاندان محترم رزمندگان
>  o سهمیه خاندان دلاور سپاه و نیروهای مسلح
> o سهمیه خاندان معزز بسیجیان
> o سهمیه هیت علمی
> ...


برادر من بسیجیا که سهمیه ندارن. فقط بسیج فعالا برا آزاد سهمیه دارن که اون به درد لای جرز هم نمیخوره :Yahoo (20):

----------


## pedram52

کاملا درسته باید یه کاری کنیم هر سال بدترش میکنن

----------


## Alirh

> تف تو لیوان اب دبیر دینی


عجب جمله فلسفی باحالی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> سلام خوبین خسته نباشین 
> ایشالا که رشته مورد علاقتون رو قبول شده باشین 
> سوالم این بود که 
> راستش امشب که اخبار رو دیدم بعضیا میگفتن که ما با رتبه 200 هیچ جا قبول نشدیم 
> یا یکی گفت با رتبه 1200همه جای ایران زدم 
> ولی هیچ کدومو قبول نشدم و خیلیای دیگه تو همین انجمن و... 
> میخاستم بدونم اینا برا چیه قضیه از چه قراره؟؟؟! 
> چه ربطی به سهمیه 5درصدی 
> یا 25درصدی 
> ...


مملکت نیست که ما پارسال مدرسمون سرازمون ورودیش خیلی از دوستام که مطمعن بودم درسشونقویه نتونستن قبول شن عوضش کسایی قبول شدن که حتی مهمن نیست باسشون همشونبا سهمیه اومدن سطح درسیشونم که افتضاحه کلا حق خوریزیاده تو این مملکت

----------

